# fishing between perdido pass and intercoastal-Ono area



## wjimenez25 (Jan 18, 2015)

been tired of guessing whats best this time of year-- i know live shriimp is best but any other ideas for fishing around ONO -- very little luck other than occasional flounder and drum. thanks


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Fish patterns change with many weather different changes.. my advise is to study up on what type fish you are going to target and the area . 9o% or the fish are in 10% of the water.. What works today may not be effective Tomorrow.. There is nothing better in Fishing that Experience !


----------



## wjimenez25 (Jan 18, 2015)

Pretty much specks and reds- have a 18ft center console to troll around Ono-- hear rabbit island was good but have had minimal success- have access to piers more on western side . I'd like to throw artificial lures but don't know which-- I am from South Louisiana and I'm so accustomed to shrimp on a shad rig with popping cork and usually have good results with that but that has not been the case since I've been here on Ono-- thx for the help


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

wjimenez25 said:


> Pretty much specks and reds- have a 18ft center console to troll around Ono-- hear rabbit island was good but have had minimal success- have access to piers more on western side . I'd like to throw artificial lures but don't know which-- I am from South Louisiana and I'm so accustomed to shrimp on a shad rig with popping cork and usually have good results with that but that has not been the case since I've been here on Ono-- thx for the help


 I'm going to assume you may live over that way so you may want to check with Chris V here on this site. I believe he works at Sam's Bait and Tackle over there and he should be able to get you lined out.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, the weather will be deteriorating somewhat the next few days, the Arctic Blast coming later this week will probably put a kink in fishing. Feb is typically the coldest, and in my opinion, one of the worse fishing months in the year. But, from what I've seen, the Sheephead, redfish, and some trout were still being caught in the area. 
My best advice is to check with ChrisV, as mentioned- at Sams Stop N Shop, Canal Rd, OB. He usually works in the afternoon Wed- Sun. Very knowledgeable and has helped me out on several occasions!


----------



## Belhaven (May 18, 2013)

Get some rootbeer colored Vudu Shrimp at J&M Tackle on Canal Road. They are great and last forever. You can catch 50 fish on one artificial.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Come stop by our store (Sam's) if you get a chance. I'd be glad to let you know what's happening at that time and what to use.


----------

